# seasonal fishing lures



## chesterburrito

I was wondering what different lures/bait are used for different types of seasons / weather in fishing for bass / catfish? I want to have the most effective bait.


----------



## dixie6

*lures*

If you`re packing fishing stuff in asurvival kit,Tube jigs work well on bass and lots of other fish.they come in various lengths and lots of colors.


----------



## solaceofwinter

Check out the catfish thread just a few down from this one. ive got a lengthy post there.


----------



## PatLaRue

What is the cheapest bait that will work?


----------



## solaceofwinter

Catch bluegill or shad they are free


----------



## Jerseyzuks

PatLaRue said:


> What is the cheapest bait that will work?


Don't pack bait, find it.

For freshwater, go into the woods, flip over dead wood to find earthworms, crickets, or grubs. Flip over rocks in shallow water to find crayfish.

For saltwater, crabs, clams, muscles, shrimp, and small fish can all be found in shallow water.

Once you catch your first fish, gut it and use the guts as bait.

25' of fishing line, a few hooks of various sizes, and a couple of split shot for weight can easily be packed into a small container (35mm film containers work well)


----------



## solaceofwinter

crawdads are great for Cat's.
it depends on what your fishing for. 

cats are predators, not scavengers. they want live fish, they will be looking for what is native to their waters. gill and shad are typically the best. you can use stink baits with some success but they are tricky to use and not ideal.
same goes for Bass or bluegills. bluegills are easiest to catch and make great bait for catfish, especially flatheads.


----------



## The_Blob

yeah, getting the bait from the locale the fish is in has worked best for me, I'm guessing because it is a meal that they recognize as food. As far as artificial lures... I'm fond of "texas rigged" worms, which I use alone or with spoons or spinnerbaits.


----------



## krock

small nymphs,or wet flies,marabou jigs, will catch fish all year.


----------



## Dr. Know

chesterburrito said:


> I was wondering what different lures/bait are used for different types of seasons / weather in fishing for bass / catfish? I want to have the most effective bait.


Once you get good at catching fish, you can try different things, but if you a novice, just starting out, worm and tube baits will be hard on you, because you will have to learn to detect the "bites" which can be very lite! Start off with a prop lure like a "tiny torpedo" or "devil horse". Bass will attack these lures very agressively and hook themselfves.

a 1/4 once spinner bait, like a "hank Parker special" ($2.99 @ walmart) will trigger agressive bite to!

Plastic worms are good, but you'll have to learn the tech. from trial and error. The way I taught my sons to worm fish was in a bream infested pond, until they learned to "feel" the bite on the worm! Which the bream agressively attacked the worm, so they really were the teachers I guess.

Dr.


----------



## neil-v1

Any Spit-N-Image bait will pretty much kicks as* is you are talkin artificial baits. I think they produce the best (at least for me) on a dollar for dollar basis by far. I do not buy my bait. The only other things I do is float a worm off the bottom or catch shiners, bluegill or sunfish for big fish. I will try to post a link here. Good luck.

http://www.lurenet.com/catalog.aspx?catid=Spit'nImage


----------



## iron-bear38

*fishing in a survival enviroment*

fishing with a rod&reel is a fun & relaxing, but in a suvival situation there will be many tasks that reqire your attention daily.so why not use a fishing method that allows you to multitask? my grandfather who survived the great depresion did so by taking his family on harvest. while the were gathering nuts, berries or produce they would have trotlines, limblines or yo-yos(mechnical springloaded limblines). jugs are another method but limited to ponds or lakes and generaly reqire a boat to chase them (exspecially if there is a sizeable catfish on it ). they would sain pearch & bluegill at firstlight then bait there lines after that they would spend the day harvesting the crop( of which they recive a portion to store or can for there needs-pay) at the end of the day they would run the lines. some of this gear would be to bulky for bug out bag but some (10 to 15) limb lines could be premade and rolled up on a paper towel roll then put into a pringles can or something simular to keep the hooks out of your other gear. mechnical yo-yos are great for the bag also as they are the size of a can of skoal. pay attention when placing them though, if up to high from the water level you will return to find your fish sun baked from hanging out of the water one should check local game laws though, as these practices are legal in some lakes & not allowed in others also check your lines at least once preferbly twice a day( oklahoma law requires lines be checked once every 24 hours). i would also be carefull of fish that have gills that have turned white( no red or pink in them) as this indicates a fish that has started to spoil:gaah:


----------

